# مكوّنات العائلة



## أرزنا (11 مايو 2007)

سلام المسيح لكم 

كيف تتكون العائلة؟ سنجيب على هذا السؤال بمرحلتين وبشكل مختصر
المرحلة الأولى:
مكوّنات العائلة
1-	مكوّن  بيولوجي
2-	مكوّن نفسي
3-	مكوّن اجتماعي
4-	مكوّن روحي

المرحلة الثانية
1-الأشخاص الذين تتكوّن منهم العائلة
2-الأهداف التي تكوّن العائلة

مقدمة
المكونات هي أي المعطيات أو المقاييس التي بدونها لا يمكن أن تنشاء عائلة، وهذه المكونات تضعنا في صلب العائلة . والعائلة ليست تجمع أشخاص بل كشركة أشخاص مع بعضهم البعض . والأساس في تكوين العائلة له وجود بالمكونات البيولجية والنفسية والروحية والأجتماعية . كل هذه تدخل في تكوين العائلة.لا ندخل في اطار واجبات الرجل والمرأة والأولاد في العائلة بل في  وجودهم في تأليف العائلة ، ثم نرى الذين من أجلهم تتكون العائلة ومن دون أن يصبح مفهوم العائلة خارجيّ.



- المكّون البيولوجي:

المقصود بالمكوّن البيولوجي تكوين الأنسان الفزيولوجي الذي يجعل الأنسان رجلاً أو امرأةً وهذا التكوين له نتائج لحياة الفرد الخاصة بالنسبة لعلاقته بالأخر.
تكوين الرجل أو المرأة يعطيه نمط حياة خاصة، هذا التكوين هو الأساس الأول الذي يطبع حياة الأنسان بطريقة تفاعله وتعاطيه مع المجتمع.
عندا يتكلمون اليوم في علم النفس عن التفاعل بين التكوين الجسدي والنفسي عند الأنسان يقصد به التكوين البيولوجي للانسان الذي من خلاله يتفاعل مع المجتمع. 
المكوّنات البيولوجيّة هي أساس لأن نتيجتها الأولى نراها في تأسيس العائلة. فالعائلة مثلاً لا يمكن أن تتكون من اتحاد الرجل برجل أخر أو امرأة بامرأة أخرى أو بشخص بدّل جنسه بجنس أخر . الذي يبدل جنسه لا يؤسس عائلة بمعناها الصحيح لأن التكوين البيولوجي الذي يعطي صورة الرجل أو المرأة اذ لم يكن كاملاً له تفاعل سلبي على تكوين العائلة. اطار العائلة لا يجوز أن يتعدى المكوّنات البيولوجيّة الطبيعيّة للرجل والمرأة.
الزواج هو أساس العائلة لذا لا يمكن الخروج عن الوحدة بين الجنسين ( ذكر وأنثى) التكوين البيولجي الكامل عند الرجل يعطي نتائج نفسية ايجابية بينهما وفي العائلة فلا حديث عن تفاعل جيد عند الأشخاص الناقصين بيولوجيّا.
الخلاصة على من يريد أن يؤسس عائلة عليه أن ينتبه الى التكوين البيولوجي الكامل كي يستطيع الى الانتقال الى تفاعل نفسي ناضج ايجابي في زاوجه وفي إنشاء العائلة لأن التكوين البيولوجي السليم يؤمن للعائلة نمو سليم.
من هنا بعض المجتماعات وخاصة الكنسيّة تطلب من طالبي الزواج فحوصات طبيّة 
وأثبت العلم الطبي أنّ هناك حالات مرضيّة في انجاب البنين يمكن تفاديها من تثبت التكوين البيولوجي الملائم للطرف الأخر هذا مثل على أمور كثيرة.....







المكون النفسي:

هي المعطايات التي تعود الى حياة الفرد وهي التي تشكل الاطار الذي يتم من خلاله اللقاء مع الآخر .
بيولوجيّا تكوين الإنسان ذكراً أو أنثى بمجرد تكوينه هكذا يصبح نوع من الإنجذاب بين الطرفين ، لذا هذا التكوين الاساسي ولكنه لا يكفي لأن اللقاء مع الآخر لا يتم حصراً من خلال العمل الجنسي، يفترض أيضاً معطيات نفسية . هي تخص الإنسان بصورة عامة وتخصه أيضاً في وضع معين . مثلاً الانسان الذي يرغب في الزواج وتأسيس عائلة له معطيات خاصة لأننا نحاول أن نطبّق عليه المعطيات النفسيّة التي يعطي اياه علم النفس.
مثلاً: علم النفس في حديثه عن الانسان وتصرفاته وأسباب هذه التصرفات يتكلم عن شيىء اسمه النضوج وكلمة نضوج ماذا تعني بالنسبة للانسان في علم النفس؟ النضوج عند الإنسان اذا عدنا الى النظريّة التي تأخذ أساس علاقة الانسان بالآخر ، علاقة الولد مع أمه وأبيه اللذين يرمزون للواقع . فالنضوج هو امكانيّة التعاطي مع الواقع المرموز اليه بصورة الأم أو الأب اللذين يقومون مكان المجتمع بالنسبة للولد .
هم امكانية التعاطي مع الواقع وليس كما هو يريد فالانسان يبدأ بعالمه الخاص " الأنا"  وبمجرد شعوره بوجود الآخر (الأم الأب المجتمع) يوجد دعوة للتعاطي مع الآخر وهذا التعاطي يتم من خلال بالاوعي في البداية ثم بالوعي وهنا الإلتزام  أي التعاطي مع آخر يختلف عن الأنا  . المركز يكون في البدء الأنا  وفي الوعي يصبح الأنا والآخر  ولا وجود للنضوج بدون هذا التفاعل . بالنسبة للانسان الذي يختار الزواج أين يتطبق هذا النضوج؟ النضوج يتطبق في وضع الانسان الخاص من جميع النواحي علمي، اقتصادي، البيئة التي يعيش فيها، هذا الانسان. التفاعل يتم مع شخص خاص وهذا أصعب من تفاعله مع البيئة ، لأن الانسان الخاص له مشاعره وجسم ...
مثلاً: أنت في عملك أو كنيستك أو رعيتك النضوج النفسي يتم من خلال هذه ..... ولكن الإلتزام هو عام  لأنك لست مسؤولاً عن كل شخص بفرده . فالأشياء السلبية تختبىء؟ بينما الإلتزام مع شخص خاص  هو صعب . لذا الإلتزام مع شخص خاص في العائلة هو الذي يظهر النضوج وتبيان قدرات الشخص.
النضوج مهم من أجل تكوين العائلة، في الحق القانوني يعطون سناً معين للذكر 16 سنة وللأنثى 14 سنة للزواج، وهذا هو النضوج الجسدي ( طبعا أنا لا أتمنى لأحد الزواج بهذا العمر) الذي مبرر مهم ليجعل الزواج صحيح ولكن لا وجود لنضوج كاف وهو النضوج النفسي المكوّن للعائلة  المعطيات النفسيّة التي تدخل ضمن تكوين العائلة هي أساسية بالأضافة الى المعطيات البيولوجية ...
من هنا نستطيع التوسع واعطاء الأمثلة ومراقبة عائلتنا كيف انبنت... يقولون كبر الولد ولكن هل نضج الولد؟ في احدى المحاكم الروحيّة نسبة دعاوى الطلاق سببها التكوين النفسي والروحي  لأنه لا يوجد نضوج ولا يوجد علاقة مع الله  ( زوجنا البنت وارتحنا؟ وزوجت الصبي بعمر 18...واوو   وبعدين يا أحباء؟.


المكوّن الإجتماعي 

هذه المكوّنات تعود الى المجتمع الذي تتأسس فيه العائلة. المقصود هنا العلاقات الإجتماعية التي هي في صلب حياة الأنسان وبالتالي تربط العائلة بما هو لها من أجسام اجتماعية . المكونات الإجتماعية للعائلة تعود الى طبيعة الانسان الاجتماعية . أساس العائلة هي طبيعة علاقة الانسان مع الآخر، ولكنّ العائلة ليست مجتمعا كاملا بحد ذاته ، هي بحاجة الى مجتمع أكبر منها تعيش فيه . هذا عائد لطبيعة الإنسان التي تبدأ بالعائلة ولكنها لا تنتهي بها. العائلة هي الخليّة الأولى للمجتمع لأن الانسان من خلالها يمارس حياته الاجتماعية . فالعائلة هي الاطار الأهم الذي من خلاله يطبّق الانسان تفاعله مع الأخر ومع المجتمع. 
المكونات الاجتماعية ترتكز على طبيعة الانسان الاجتماعية ومن خلالها على دور العائلة الاجتماعيّة .
العائلة التي تعيش في قلب المجتمع حتى تتكون كاعئلة حقيقية يجب أن تتأثر بالمجتمع التي تعيش فيه مثلا: العائلة في بيروت عندها نمط حياة غير العائلة في الاسكندرية أو في بغداد أشياء كثيرة من المجتمع تدخل في تكوين العائلة رغم ارادة الانسان فقط بكونه من هذا المجتمع أو ذلك.
مثلاً: فتاة تريد الزواج من شاب من مجتمع عاداته وتقاليده غير عادات وتقاليد مجتمعها يجب أن تدرس الموضوع بعمق لأنه أي نضوج نفسي مع هذا الشاب لربما ينصدم بمجتمعه؟ لأكون أوضح   شاب مسلم في الجامعة ومتأثر في جو الجامعة وفتاة مسيحية أيضاً في الجامعة اذا أرادا الزواج من منطق المعرفة في الجامعة دون التعرف على حقيقة التفاعل في مجتمع كل منهما أنا أنصحهم بعدم فعل ذلك خاصة الفتيات من أي جهة كن ( لقد رأيت مصائب كثيرة في هذا المجال خاصة عند الفتاة المسيحيّة)  فكروا جيدا وناقشوا معنا على ضوء حياتنا في مجتمعنا وأعطو أرآكم لنستفيد معاً الموضوع مختصر فلنوسعه نحن. ان لم يحقق الشخص تفاعله النفسي والاجتماعي مع الأشخاص الذي سيعيش معهم يكون دخل في مأساة في حياته؟
قالت لي امراة بعمر 22 سنة تزوجت من شاب ليس من دينها وعاداتها وقالت تشجعت لأن صديقتي في كندا تزوجت شاب ليس من دينها وهي مرتاحة معه؟؟؟؟ ولكن أرجوك أنقذني فأنا أموت في داخلي ؟ لا يفهموني ؟ أنا لست لهذا المجتمع.......
اعتقدت أن الحب هو كل شيىء فذهب الحب لأنني لم أتفاعل معهم؟؟؟؟.




المكوّنات الروحيّة

هي التي تعود الى حياة الفرد في بعدها الروحي هل يستطيع الإنسان من خلال بعد البيولوجي والنفسي والاجتماعي أن يكوّن عائلة مسيحية ؟ اذا كان يستطيع فهذا يعني انني أتكلم عن العائلة بطريقة عامة التي تشمل الانسان المسيحي وغير المسيحي .
يوجد أمور مشتركة لا نستطيع رفضها مثلا: البعد البيولوجي مشترك بين كل البشر، كذلك الأشياء النفسيّة لأننا قلنا أننا بصورة  عامة نتكلم عن هذه المعطيات ونطبقّها على وضع خاص . كذلك التأثير الاجتماعي ، ولكن طالما أننا نتكلم عن العائلة المسيحية أي العائلة البشرية التي تنفتح على الحياة الخلاصيّة من خلال يسوع المسيح 
هل من الممكن تكوين عائلة مسيحية من خلال المكونات الروحية ؟ هنا المقصود ليس الممارسة الروحية ، ولكن العلاقة الأساسية بالله من خلال الايمان. لأن الايمان بالنسبة للانسان المسيحي هو موّجه الحياة بأكملها . كما يقول بولس في قورنتس  أن الانسان هو انسان جديد في يسوع المسيح. هذا الجديد يأتي من الايمان الذي يجعلنا أشخاصاً في المسيح يسوع .
في العائلة الايمان المسيحي يدخل في جوهرها وهذا مبدأ أساس  تتكلم عنه العائلة المسيحية وإلاّ نقع في خطر الحديث عن الأشياء المشتركة مع الأخرين ولكن عندنا نحن أشياء خاصة تأتي من الايمان وتدخل في اطار العائلة، ابتدأ من الحياة مع يسوع عندنا المكونات الروحية هي قمة  المكونات الأخرى هي تتويج لها الايمان المسيحي لا يتجاهل المكونات الأخرى بل تفترض وجودها وصمتها.
من يخاف العزوبية ويتزوج كيفما كان ويذهب الى أي كان ؟؟؟ فلينتبه أن الزواج المسيحي هو علاقة ايمان بالله وهذا الانسان يصبح انسانا جديدا ، المكون الروحي يجعل منّا أناسا اما نلتزم مع الله ونكون عائلة مسيحية ندعو الله اليها ندعوه الى أفراحنا نشركه بها فإن نقص عرسنا يكمّله هو كما فعل بعرس قانا الجليل، يسوع دعي الى العرس فكمّل فرح العروسين بعد أن تهدد فرح العرس بنفاد الخمر 
فيا شبابنا وبناتنا الى أي عرس تذهبون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والى حياتكم من تدعون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكوّنات العائلة*

..... شكرا ليك  يا سليمان على المعلومات القيمه والمفيده دى

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## أرزنا (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكوّنات العائلة*

سلام المسيح :
شكراً يا candy  على مرورك ولو الشكر متأخر 
كنّا غايبين بسبب كثرة العمل وعدنا


----------



## أرزنا (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكوّنات العائلة*




*الأشخاص الذين تتكوّن منهم العائلة*

*1- الرجل*
*هل صورة الأب هي ضرورية في تكوين العائلة؟*
*للجواب على السؤال يجب أن نضع في رأسنا كل الصور التي أعطيت للأب في كل المجتمعات . في العائلة الكبيرة ، الأب مع ما يرمز اليه من قيادة العائلة الى هدف معين هكذا رب العائلة الكبيرة . والأب الحصري للولد كان دوره فقط انجابي، جسدي، لأن التكوين العائلي كان واسعاً ، فالعائلة كانت تنشاء حول شخص رأس القبيلة . *
*صورة الأب تبدلت مع الزمن وأصبح الدور الذي كان ممنوعاً عنه ومعطى لرأس القبيلة عاد للأب وهذا أمر مهم في مجتمعنا الأمر الجوهري الذي لا يزال لليوم وهومن تأثير التكوين البيولوجي .*
*صورة الأب التي أتبعت بالانسان الذكر كما رأينا نستنتج منها أن وجود الرجل في العائلة أساس ليس فقط بسبب التكوين البيولوجي ولكن بسبب الفرصة التي يعطيها وجود الرجل الأب للمرأة والأولاد بالتفاعل مع الواقع . الوظيفة الأبوّية بمفهومها الخارجي، الأب كمسؤول عن السلطة في العائلة ولكن يوجد تيار كبير اليوم يعطي المسؤوليّة للمرأة ، وهذا صحيح لأن مسؤوليّة الأب لا تنفي مسؤوليّة المرأة . فقط مطالبة المرأة بالعمل لتتمثّل المسؤوليّة أيضاً في تكوين العائلة.*
*حضور الرجل بصورة الأب ليست فقط بالمسؤوليّة التي هي مشتركة ولكن حضوره أساس لأن من خلاله الولد والمرأة يتفاعلان مع الواقع ، عدم حضور الأب هو نقص فالولد اليتيم هو واقع غير سليم لأنه يوجد تركيز على حضور الأب ، ضروري وجود الرجل في العائلة بصورة الأب *
*1-    صورة الأب تمثل الآخر والواقع الذي يتفاعل معه الولد والمرأة الأم *
*2-     حضور الأب يرمز الى الحياة الاجتماعيّة أي النظام والقانون اللذين ينظمان هذه الحياة.*
*3-    حضور الأب يرمز الى الشريعة المدنيّة والدينيّة وأيضاً الى صورة ألاّ في الانسان أي في حياة العائلة ، من خلال الأب يكتشف الولد الأشياء الخارجيّة التي تقف أمامه كحاجز، بصورة اجماليّة ان وجود الأب يعبّر عن الدعوة الموجهة للانسان لكي يتفاعل بإيجابية مع محيطه فيصبح بذلك كائنا اجتماعيّا *

*وهذا أمر مهم أن يعرفه الأب أن تربية الأطفال في المجتمع يرتكز عليه ، يجب عليه أي الأب بأن لا ينزوي بل أن يكون اجتماعيا وهذه مسؤولية عليه لا تنفي مسؤوليانه الأخرى........... الذهاب الى الكنيسة مع أولاده وامرأته ، الى المطعم ، الى مدينة الملاهي ، الى الأقارب ، الى ...............*

*2- صورة الأم *

*المرأة الأم هي صورة الأمومة الطبيعيّة، وأين ترى الأمومة الطبيعّية؟*
*الأمومة الطبيعيّة تظهر في تكوين الجنين في أحشاء أمه حشا الأم هو التعبير الأساسي والمميز لها ، الحنان والمحبة والعطاء هي من مزايا الأمومة وتكوين الجنين هو الأساس. *
*صورة الأم تقدم للعائلة وللمجتمع علاقة الحماية والحضور الذي يحضن جسم العائلة ككل. هي صورة العطاء والخصب ( من أهداف العائلة استمرارية الحياة من هنا العطاء والخصب ضروري، الحياة لا تكتمل بوجود الرجل وحده ولا المرأة وحدها فلكل ميزاته التي تكتمل بالآخر) العلاقة التي تجمع بين الولد وأمه لها من المميزات ما يجعلها تختلف بعض الشيىء عند العلاقة بالأب . *
*علم البيولوجيا اليوم أو بما يسمّى Bio-ethique علم تقنيات هذا العلم يعرض أمر يختص بدور الأم أو بصورة الأم ، شيىء يسميه femmes porteuses الأمومة بالنيابة أي المرأة التي تقدم ذاتها لتحمل جنيناً ليس لها ؟ بمفهوم العائلة الذي نتكلم عنه وبالكنيسة لا يمكن أن ندخل في اطار الأمومة بالنيابة لأن الأمومة الطبيعيّة تدخل في اطار العائلة الطبيعيّة *
*التركيز على الأمومة الطبيعيّة داخل المجتمع أي ضرورة المرأة في تكوين العائلة.*
*اذا العائلة هي الرجل بصورة الأب المرأة بصورة الأم متحدين بزواج أحادي وليس تعددي رجل لإمرأة وإمرأة لرجل والبنون منهما هذا هو إطار العائلة الحقيقي، الزواج المتعدد الزوجات والعكس لا يكوّن عائلة بل تجمع أفراد.... *

*4-    البنون*

*صورة البنون هي تتويج للحب الزواجي ، وللزواج الذي هو أساس العائلة. لأن العائلة تكتمل بالبنين. البنون هم يكملون العائلة لأنهم يعطون الرجل والمرأة اللذين اجتمعا في الزواج صفة الأبوّة والأمومة . ( الأولاد يثبتون صورة الأب وصورة الأم. ان صورة البنين تعني بالنسبة للعائلة النمو وبالنسبة الى علاقة العائلة بالمجتمع استمرارية الحياة البشريّة.*


----------



## أرزنا (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكوّنات العائلة*

:yaka:


----------



## marnono2021 (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مكوّنات العائلة*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة وخاصتا للشباب والشبات المقبلين على الزواج


----------

